# puppy fur transition to adult fur



## gcbruce (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi! I am Cindy and my Havanese, Derrie is 7 1/2 months old. I was very proud of his coat.... beautiful and no mats. I do not take him to a groomer. I am grooming him and want him to be in full coat; however, lately his fur seems to be thinner on his back legs and easily mats. I talked to a groomer who told me that I would have to puppy cut his fur when he is about 8 months due to the transition of adult fur coming in and loosing the puppy fur. Can some one give some information about this phase in the puppies coat change?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Do a search on "blowing coat" and you will find lots of threads regarding the transition from puppy fur to an adult coat.

For example:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=73874&highlight=blowing+coat
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=73930&highlight=blowing+coat


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

You do not have to move to a puppy cut during the transition to the adult coat. However, getting through cost blowing without going to a puppy cut depends on your dog's coat, your diligence in grooming and probably a bit of luck. Read the threads and ask more questions as needed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy had very few matts during the transition from puppy to adult coat. I got lucky and didn't have to get a puppy cut on her. I wanted her in full coat right from the beginning and with a lot of brushing and keeping her clean I was able to do so. It depends on the pup's coat....a lot of them just become a matting nightmare and a short cut will help you keep your sanity until that stage is over with.


----------



## gcbruce (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks! I just need to keep up what I am doing and be more diligent. I bathe Derrie every 5-7 days & feel bad when I spend to much time him and working on the mats. When he gets irritated; I just let him go and play with him.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

gcbruce said:


> Thanks! I just need to keep up what I am doing and be more diligent. I bathe Derrie every 5-7 days & feel bad when I spend to much time him and working on the mats. When he gets irritated; I just let him go and play with him.


You might want to increase the baths until the coat blowing is done. Maybe every 4 days. Dilute a very gentle shampoo and condition heavily. It seems that the cleaner the hair the less it mats.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

it helps to brush the coat and get the matts out before bathing. If there are matts in the coat and the water hits them it will only get worse and much harder to get out.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

whimsy said:


> it helps to brush the coat and get the matts out before bathing. If there are matts in the coat and the water hits them it will only get worse and much harder to get out.


Absolutely! Thanks Evelyn.


----------

